# 04ish Felt F35 Headset



## magoo (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi,

I have a Felt F35 frame (approx. 04/05 - plain alum with carbon stays) on the way & need to buy a headset for it. The fork I'll use is a columbus tusk with 28.6mm alloy steerer. This will the first bike I've ever had that doesn't have an old school fork with a quill stem. When I look up the specs online it says it has an integrated headset - do I just order a stock standard integrated headset? I looked at a couple of online shops (in the UK, I'm in Aust) but there are too many to choose from.

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## bsb1971 (Jun 5, 2011)

hi there, this is a long shot almost a year later - but did you find out what headset you needed for your f35? I bought one on ebay, just got it back from having it repainted to find that the headset has been lost. any help would be greatly appreciated! cheers


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

magoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Felt F35 frame (approx. 04/05 - plain alum with carbon stays) on the way & need to buy a headset for it. The fork I'll use is a columbus tusk with 28.6mm alloy steerer. This will the first bike I've ever had that doesn't have an old school fork with a quill stem. When I look up the specs online it says it has an integrated headset - do I just order a stock standard integrated headset? I looked at a couple of online shops (in the UK, I'm in Aust) but there are too many to choose from.
> 
> ...


Felt uses the Cane Creek standard IS-2 headsets in their bikes. That isn't to say you must use the Cane Creek brand, just their standard (41.4mm 45/36) for Integrated 1.125" headsets. I've had great luck with the FSA Orbit IS.

A few options to fit the integrated OS 1.125" (1-1/8") Cane Creek Std Head Tubes - 45mm OD, 36°/45° Bearings from FSA:

IS-3
Orbit I 
Orbit IS
Orbit IS Carbon
Orbit IS-CF Ceramic

Cane Creek, VP, and dozens of others make similar headsets.

The headset standard to avoid is the Campagnolo Standard. That isn't to say avoid Campagnolo headsets, you need to avoid any headset that uses the Campagnolo bearing standard (42mm x 45/45). Of course FSA makes headsets that fit this standard as well. Be sure you get the Cane Creek versions from the brand you choose.

These headsets are available on the Felt USA website.

-SD


----------



## bsb1971 (Jun 5, 2011)

cheers and thanks for your help!


----------

